# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >  Question

## andynap

All of a sudden my iPad Mini has white vertical lines running down and connecting each app. On this site the screen is like in a cloud- Very dim and light white? I shut it down but no help. I played with the settings but nada. Any suggestions before I take a ride to the Apple Store?

----------


## JEK

Try hard reset

----------


## JEK

Post a picture -- can't understand the lines connecting apps?

----------


## andynap

IMG_1133.PNG

----------


## andynap

It didn't come out on the photo.

----------


## andynap

Let's try this20161115_154857.jpg

----------


## andynap

Now the lines are gone. WTH?

----------


## andynap

The lines are back.

----------


## JEK

Did you do the hard reset

----------


## andynap

I just did and they're gone for now.

----------


## JEK

The display is probably going. Time for an upgrade.

----------


## andynap

Upgrade to what?

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> Upgrade to what?



The answer is always:  The newest, most expensive model.

It's the Apple way!

----------


## andynap

> The answer is always:  The newest, most expensive model.
> 
> It's the Apple way!



I agree with that but I have a mini 2 which is better than the 3. I'll take a run to the Apple Store tomorrow.

----------


## JEK

> Upgrade to what?



iPad Pro

----------


## andynap

Too big. Mini is just right.

----------


## stbartshopper

As you know, make an app't. with the genius bar ahead of time or you will have to wait.

----------

